# hi! from north west Missouri



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* dinobob. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:
:wav:


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT.


----------



## privatepilot (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome, I am in Missouri also! What part you in?


----------



## dinobob (Oct 22, 2009)

*cowgill*

i live in cowgill mo. thanks to everyone who responded


----------



## nemo archer (Nov 6, 2008)

welcome to AT dinobob.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis.


----------



## parker_31 (Sep 24, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to Archerytalk and good luck!!


----------

